# CES2011: A Few Last Audi Links, Coverage, Video, MMI Shown Was from Next-Gen A3



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're literally headed out the door for the North American International Auto Show and wanted to share a few last links of coverage from CES that we thought you'd enjoy. Here's the rundown.

1. IntoMobile Live Blog of Audi's CES Presentation - Intomobile.com ran a report from the Audi presentation at CES, complete with minute-by-minute commentary on what was transpiring plus some photos of the presentation imagery. * Read it HERE. *

2. Engadget Next-Gen MMI Coverage - The tech blog Engadget ran across a display of next-generation MMI of which Audi offered a sneak peek during its presentation. Turns out a working model was on display and open for play in the Nvidia booth. And, we learned via part 2 of the interview below that this setup is for the next-generation A3. * Read about it and watch video demo HERE.*

3. Rupert Stadler Lunch Roundtable - Scobleizer attended and video-recorded a lunch roundtable interview with Audi CEO Rupert Stadler and several of his top tech managers while at CES. The interview has been posted to YouTube in two parts that you can watch below.

Part 1






Part 2


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Very neat stuff, George. Any word from AoA on the timeline for the new A3?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Travis Grundke;bt753 said:


> Very neat stuff, George. Any word from AoA on the timeline for the new A3?


No official word though I suspect it will show before year's end. Bad news for USA though is that we'll be getting the current A3 the longest. This could be both good or bad news depending on how you look at it and I'll be outlining more of that next week in a road test we're planning to publish then.


----------

